# Montana Golden Retriever Rescue needs help



## Georgie43 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dear members:
Nancy and Mike Hasbrook who are the driving force behind Montana Golden Retriever Rescue and were out in their camper when wildfires swept through. Fortunately they had their dogs with them, but everything else was lost. Nancy makes very nice embroidered towels, denim shirts and purses to sell at Goldstock to fund the rescue. All of the merchandise was lost in the fire, plus 2 cars, a motorhome, and of course the house and all contents. 
Insurance will help, but will not cover any of the merchandise.
Please help keep this rescue up and running. Go to: Home to make a donation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up

This is so SAD!


----------

